# Topside Paint



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I would like to spruce up the wheel house on my boat with a fresh coat (or two) of paint. I will definately be doing a lot of scraping and sanding this weekend. I went through the topside paint selector on West Marines website and I chose a One Part urethane blend in white. The only problem is the price. $95 per gallon. If this is the right stuff, then I dont really have a problem with the investment, I guess, but I would hate to drop a hundo on the wrong stuff. 

Any suggestions on Topside paint, or am I on the right track?

Here is the paint I have tennatively choosen.
Topside Paint


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*When I had a wood boat*

I would use a good quality exterior oil based house paint. For a topside application it works just fine and is allot cheaper! I don't care what kind of paint you use. Unless you boat is covered year round, your going to paint it every year anyway.  Now when it comes to bottom paint, use the good stuff!....Tightlines


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Thx*

That is what I was hoping to hear. Someone should write a book of $$$ saving tips for boat owners. They could point out ways to buy similar products that haven't had the "marine tax" put on them. It seems like just saying "marine" before any products name adds 25-75% to the price. 

Thanks Hat, once again. 

btw - I agree on the bottom paint. I just had the bottom done about 3 weeks ago, and she is lookin sweeeeeet!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No prob buddy,*

Thats what we're all here for! .....Tightlines


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

OldBay said:


> *I would like to spruce up the wheel house on my boat with a fresh coat (or two) of paint.
> 
> The only problem is the price. $95 per gallon.
> 
> ...


Peshaw man...  

Don't know everything, but been painting for 28 years 

I'm with Hat...might be a little harder to find in white, but I'd use Oil/Gloss Floor Enamel. A lot harder than regular Exterior House paint, and usually has UV additives as well. I'd check out Lowes (American Traditions by Valspar), and Ben Moore at Va. Paint.
American Traditions Oil/Gloss Floor Enamel runs about $20 a gallon, don't know on Va paint, haven't paid retail for years, but shouldn't be much higher.

Have also been known to add about a pint (give or take) of Gloss Urethane to paint to harden it up, depends on the color, and whether you need to two coat or not. If you're sanding and scraping, "don't" use paint for primer.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*primer*

Does that mean I should get a seperate primer and put on a base coat of the primer after sanding?

Thanks Wiz!


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Re: primer*

If ya just have a few places you can spot prime, if it's cracked/getting down to a lot of bare wood, might want to just prime everything for the first coat. Then lightly sand/caulk/and apply a finish coat.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Valspar makes an oil based paint* for farm equipment, that is the most durable I have ever seen.

I have it on a snow plow that is stored outside, and it's still OK after 15 years.

It's recieved zero maintenance, and lots of abuse.

The paint is sold at Tractor Supply and other farm and home centers.

It's called "BPS" and comes in colors to match farm and industrial tractors.

I'm sure they have 2 or 3 shades of white.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I ended up using an oil enamel high gloss from Home Depot. It went on easy after sanding, and coverage was good. I left before it dried, so I will inspect the results this weekend. Thanks all for the tips.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OldBay....Where do you keep your boat? Hat 80 was telling me about the modifications from the original design. Sure like to see her. Sounds like a pure fishing machine.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Good morn Nick,*

Oldbay has a website that has some good pics. Hey oldbay, post that link. It use to be in your profile. .....Tightlines


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Cast -n- Blast*

Here is a link to my little website. I haven't been able to update it in a while. There are some boat, fishing, and hunting pics.

Da Boat


----------

